# anyone useing fuchs gt1 proflex 5w-30?



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

Had been useing either total or fuchs 5w-40, but wanted to try a little lighter oil for the winter. had no complaints with the others. no oil consumption in either my 06 20t jetta or my wifes 03 passat 1.8 with 125k miles. i change both as near to 4500 mile as possible.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fuchs Silkolene is the only Euro oil I'd go out of my way to use. I have Silkolene Pro SRG 75 gear oil in the Astra. It's as good as it gets.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

audijunk, thats not really what i ask. i ask about a specific engine oil, you respond that you like thier gear oil. apples and oranges again


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Same brand.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Same brand.


 it's wednesday morning everywhere too:what::what::what:


----------



## THERAT (Mar 31, 2003)

*... stick with the 5-40*



skier45 said:


> Had been useing either total or fuchs 5w-40, but wanted to try a little lighter oil for the winter. had no complaints with the others. no oil consumption in either my 06 20t jetta or my wifes 03 passat 1.8 with 125k miles. i change both as near to 4500 mile as possible.


 ... I have been using the Fuchs 5-40 for about 3 years now (Jetta TDI 2003) and Total before that. No issues with either. Winters here in Ottawa (Canada) can be cold but I've had no starting problems even when I was down to 2 glow plugs. I believe the "40" stands for the oil's viscosity when put under heat and pressure as in the TDI ... the highter number the better for high heat ...


----------

